# Unbekanntes Laufwerk lässt sich nicht entfernen



## captain hindsight (16. November 2012)

*Unbekanntes Laufwerk lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Hallo PCGH Community,

ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem mit einem unbekannten Laufwerk (unter Win7 x64). Und zwar wird mir im Explorer ein Laufwerk K: angezeigt (Festplattenlaufwerksymbol), dass 0 Bytes groß ist und unter Eigenschaften keinem Hardware Laufwerk zugeordnet ist. Das Laufwerk wird deshalb auch nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt. Weiterhin frägt mich Win7 nach Anklicken des Symbols ob ich das Laufwerk formatieren will. Spaßeshalber habe ich das einmal gemacht und nun ist das Laufwerk ganze 127MB groß, wovon 15MB belegt sind. Öffne ich dieses Laufwerk nun wird mir nüscht angezeigt (auch unter Berücksichtigung versteckter Dateien nicht).

Was ich bisher versucht habe:

1) Laufwerk unmounten per  mountvol K: /D . Hat funktioniert aber nach einem Restart war das Laufwerk wieder da.
2) Löschen des Registry-eintrages HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 . Ohne Erfolg
3) Löschen aller(!) Speicher Volumes im Geräte Manager (bei ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen). Es ließen sich alle Volumes problemlos löschen, bis auf eines, bei dem Windows einen Restart verlangte - vermutlich ist es dieses Laufwerk.. Bliebe aber auch ohne Erfolg 

Ich habe keinerlei Software installiert, die virtuelle Laufwerke erstellt. Außerdem habe ich auch MS Office (daraus kann laut Internet ein ähnliches Problem resultieren) nicht installiert. Ich habe keinen Multicardreader und ein USB Stick kann es auch nicht sein, da ich alle USB Geräte abgesteckt habe und das Laufwerk immer noch da ist. Auch ein Netzlaufwerk kommt nicht in Frage. Mittlerweilen bin ich ratlos woher dieses ominöse Laufwerk kommen soll und befürchte fast es ist ein Wurm (obwohl der Virenscanner nichts gefunden hat). Ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen, wie ich dieses Laufwerk wieder losbekomme. Ich habe auch ein Backup meines Betriebssystems erstellt, so dass ich mich richtig austoben kann und der Ursache auf den Grund gehen kann.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. November 2012)

*AW: Unbekanntes Laufwerk lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Schau in der Registry auch nach Einträgen mit \Wow6432Node\..\MountPoints2, auch dieser muß gelöscht werden, ist ja ein 64 Bit Win.


----------



## captain hindsight (16. November 2012)

*AW: Unbekanntes Laufwerk lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Also ich habe jetzt in der normalen regedit und in der regedit 64 alle Punkte mit MountPoints2 gesucht & gelöscht (immer als Admin). Wiederum ohne Erfolg. Außerdem habe ich Malwarebytes und Spybot jeweils einmal laufen lassen, die zwar ein paar Sachen gefunden haben, aber dieses Laufwerk ist trotzdem noch da. Ich werde jetzt einmal die Windows Defender Rescue CD probieren...


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. November 2012)

*AW: Unbekanntes Laufwerk lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Einmal mit Autoruns schauen, was so mit windows mitstartet:
Autoruns


----------



## captain hindsight (17. November 2012)

*AW: Unbekanntes Laufwerk lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Das hat mich zwar nun etwas Zeit gekostet, aber auch der Autorun check hat nichts ergeben. Mittlerweilen habe ich einen anderen Verdacht. Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten eine neue Festplatte eingebaut, die ich aufgrund der Größe nur im GPT Format anlegen konnte. Mit Hilfe eines Partitionierungsprogramms konnte ich feststellen, dass dadurch neben der Hauptpartition 3 weitere versteckte Partitionen angelegt wurden. Eine davon ist 128 MB groß. Die Partition im Explorer ist (nach "Formatierung") wie gesagt 127MB groß. Also lag der Verdacht nahe, dass es an diesem Laufwerk liegt. Daher habe ich das Laufwerk einmal abgeklempt und dass ominöse Laufwerk K: war zwar noch im Explorer, allerdings mit einem Fragezeichen davor. Nach Wiederanstecken der Platte verschwand das Fragezeichen und stattdessen war die 128MB Partition wieder da. Das seltsame ist, dass diese Partition aus dem Nichts aufgetaucht ist und die Festplatte monatelang lief ohne dieses Laufwerk im Explorer anzuzeigen. Daher scheint sich nun die Frage zu stellen, wie ich dieses Laufwerk wieder aus meinem Explorer bekomme. Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (17. November 2012)

*AW: Unbekanntes Laufwerk lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Dann müßte diese Partition in der Datenträgerverwaltung doch angezeigt werden, im Übrigen glaube ich nicht, das sich die EFI Systempartition (ESP) oder die Microsoft Reserved Partition (MSR) so einfach formatieren lassen.

Hier solltest du mit diskpart einmal nachschau halten.
Start/Suche: cmd eingeben und mit [Strg]+[Umschalt]+[Enter] bestätigen, das cmd Fenster ist jetzt mit Adminrechten gestartet, jetzt: 
diskpart [Enter]
list disk [Enter] (merke dir die Datenträgernummer der gesuchten Platte)
select disk x [Enter] (x ist die Datenträgernummer)
detail disk [Enter] jetzt sollten alle Partitionen und ihre Attribute angezeigt werden.


----------



## captain hindsight (17. November 2012)

*AW: Unbekanntes Laufwerk lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Leider wird mir mit diskpart nur das Hauptvolume (ohne die "versteckten" Partitionen) angezeigt. Wie gesagt ich vermute nur, dass dieses 127MB Laufwerk aufgrund der GPT Festplatte angezeigt wird. Stecke ich das GPT Laufwerk ab ist ein Fragezeichen vor dem Laufwerk, stecke ich es wieder an ist es 127MB groß. Und wirklich formatieren ist relativ. Das Laufwerk war zunächst unbekannt, dann habe ich es NTFS formatiert und es war 127MB mit 17MB Belegung groß. Bei nochmaligem Formatieren ändert sich daran nichts (also immer 17MB belegt). Ich kann darauf aber sogar Ordner und Dateien erstellen. Ich werde jetzt einmal versuchen das GPT Laufwerk aufzulösen und neu zu machen. Mal sehen was passiert.

Edit: Ergebnis: K:/ ist noch da aber wieder mit Fragezeichen. wirklich misteriös.

Edit2: Problem gelöst! Verantwortlich war das Programm Ext2FSD, womit man einen Treiber unter Windows anlegt, mit dem man Ext Formate einlesen kann. Da ich auch sehr viel mit UNIX arbeite hatte ich das mal installiert um einen mit EXT3 formatierten USB Stick auch unter Windows lesen zu können. Diesem wurde wahrscheinlich der Laufwerksbuchstabe K zugeteilt. Nachdem ich das Programm nun deinstalliert habe, ist das Laufwerk verschwunden ..


----------

